# Happy Birthday M Brown



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Dear Michelle,
To one of the finest people I have had the pleasure to dine with, and having had your sweet concoctions I must admit, you are one of the best pastry chefs around

Enjoy your day
Love cc

PS
Are you in on saturday?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Michele,
A woman such as yourself will only improve with age. You still have that youthful glow!! 

I hope we see you on Saturday, but in the meantime...Happy Birthday.


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Have the Happiest of Birthdays Michelle:chef:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Happy Birthday Michelle! Hope to see you Sat. 
Sun we're off to Willy Wonka Land (Jaque Torres place)and a few other bakeries, fun shops....join us if you can.
J


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

*Happy, Happy Birthday M. Brown!!!*

Who knew we had so many January birthdays! _or perhaps I'm just biased...._


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday Michelle!

May you have a wonderful birthday!

P.S. Being a pastry chef are you excepted to make your own birthday cake?


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday Michelle!

Have a great one!


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

Happy Birthday!!!

May your family and friends always enjoy your presence! Be a hundred!


----------



## roon (Jan 9, 2002)

Happy birthday!!


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*

Looking forward to meeting you Saturday!

-- Suzanne


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Hoondy boondy buudday. Hava de chocolat moose for de birdday.
Momo hassa de rezipee.
Boondy boondy Hoondy buudday.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Chrose! Love it! :lol:

MBrown, have yourself a wonderful day and an even better year ahead!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Have a great Birthday!!!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy, Happy Day, Michelle! It was such a pleasure to meet you and enjoy an evening reminiscing about old stomping grounds. Best wishes for a super year, and may all your cakes rise to the occasion! :lips:


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Another year, another birthday. 

Come on, admit it: it's kind of comforting to know you've made it through another year. 

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, MICHELLE!!*

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

M Brown,
Happy Birthday
Jeff


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Birthday to one of ChefTalk's most important contributors. I hope you have a terrific day.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

*Happy Birthday Michele, and may you live to be 120!*   

Love, 
Mezzaluna


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Happiest of Birthdays to The Baroness of Biscotti


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Happy Birthday!!










Have another wonderful year full of good friends, good food and good health!

-Jim


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Spent the whole day baking and serving tea ( victorian tea for 60 ladies)! My family decorated my decorating room and we had cook's champagne and salmon roe!! 
Sorry I did not get to see you all in the city. 
Please PM me when festivities are set to the calander. Hope you all had hot chocolate and croissant!
Fill me in on the details!
:bounce:


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Hope you had a great birthday!

:bounce:


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Michele, you missed nothing. The aforementioned gathering was 2 years ago.  And you were there with us.

That being the case, I think we're due for another dinner out!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

*"The aforementioned gathering was 2 years ago"*

And here I thought another invitation had blown off my porch!


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

omg,:blush:
i need reading glasses!
phew, glad i didn't miss out!
yes, we need to do that again. 
when is a good time and where is the best nyc spot to see, hear, taste, smell?
:beer: :chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Let me, once again, be one of the last to wish you a belated Happy Birthday!!! And thanks for all the time and effort you put into CT. We all appreciate it greatly!!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Whew....sorry, I just got here. I was out of town.
I started at the beginning of the thread and saw my post from 2 years ago, you can imagine my confusion (me of all people!) when I saw that. My how clever I used to be, but wait! This ain't about me...it's about you Michele! I hope this is a grand year for you and that your birthday was a great one. All my best wishes:blush:


----------

